# Worth the Wait



## Park (23 Aug 2009)

At 31, I am starting the reserves a little later in life than some other people.

I started the application almost a year ago and got caught in a snag, because I had a family member teaching english in Japan, so I had to get secret clearance prior to proceeding with my physical and medical.  I was slow submitting my security clearance form, and had the recruitment centre lose some documentation.  After resubmitting some paper work a couple months back, and the recruiter sent it to Ottawa for some sort of exemption.  A week ago I got the call to come in for my physical.  I was able to surpass the prescribed benchmarks but need to lower my heart rate, meaning I gotta double up on the cardio and do it again in 3 weeks.

At first I met a lot of resistance from my friends and family, but over the year it has turned to a mixture of admiration and fascination.  

Its been a long road, but it finally seems like I may be able to make it in for Fall, or at least Winter training.   And I have to say, I am pretty psyched.


----------



## chrome1967 (23 Aug 2009)

Good for you Park, and good on you for sticking with it. Work on your PT and go get 'em.

PS. at 31 your still a kid, I'm going in at 41! Full Time Navy !

Good luck
Mark


----------



## Steve_D (23 Aug 2009)

Way to go Park. Good luck on the retest.  Remember, no coffee that morning to assist with your heart rate.  Just like Chrome, I am trying to get in regular Navy and will be 42 at end of Sept.

Let's hear it for the 'mature' applicants.

Steve


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Let's hear it for the 'mature' applicants.



Hip Hip.... ;D


----------



## Cabral (23 Aug 2009)

HORRAY!!!


Chrome what occupation did you apply for? I just gotta hand in a medical form then I will wait to be merit listed so we may end up at the same BMQ. I am going naval Weapons Technician.


----------



## Larkvall (23 Aug 2009)

Hang in there man. You are in the Toronto area right? We might get into the same BMQ.


----------



## chrome1967 (23 Aug 2009)

Thanks Guy's!

Yes Larkvall, I'm in TO. It would be awesome to get to know a couple of people before we go!

Cabral, I am going into Naval Communications. Good luck with your Medical forms, I hope you hear back from RMO quickly.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Larkvall (23 Aug 2009)

Hey Mark,

Sorry for the confusion, but my message was directed at Park. (I am trying to join the Reserves as well)

Maybe we should all meet.


----------



## chrome1967 (23 Aug 2009)

My bad ;D The HMCS Charlottetown is in TO on the 20th and 21st of September it would be good to meet a few people to go down and check it out.


----------



## Larkvall (23 Aug 2009)

Sounds like a good idea!
Maybe we can get Otis to come along! He can show you Navy guys where the Sup Techs hide 'the good stuff'.


----------



## Otis (23 Aug 2009)

I'll never tell!  :-X

(But the Supply Chief on the VDQ IS a very good friend of mine)  8)


----------



## Loachman (24 Aug 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> My bad ;D The HMCS Charlottetown...



Your other bad: The correct title is "HMCS Charlottetown".

If you incorrectly put a "the" in front of it, you are essentially saying "The Her Majesty's Canadian Ship Charlottetown".


----------



## chrome1967 (24 Aug 2009)

Won't happen again  

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Aug 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> My bad ;D The HMCS Charlottetown is in TO on the 20th and 21st of September it would be good to meet a few people to go down and check it out.



Want to put money on that?


----------



## chrome1967 (24 Aug 2009)

Oh man,how embarrassing!  That was 2008! I saw something about a naval ship coming to TO in Sept. on Friday night,but I had trouble finding the site again.I did a Google search and that came up, it just had the dates, the year was off to the side.

I'm just going to shut it now. :-X

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Loachman (24 Aug 2009)

I just read an article on the CTV website at http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090824/navy_recruiting_090824/20090824?hub=Canada regarding Ville de Quebec doing the tour this year.

They refer to her as "the HMCS Ville de Quebec", but we all know better, don't we?


----------



## Park (10 Sep 2009)

Thanks All,

I just had my physical today and it went well.  I figured I'd try to get as close to the JTF2 minimums as I could, and I should be fine. 

Larkvall, are you applying as an Officer or NCM? I am hoping to get into the fall BMOQ (doesn't seem likely though   ), because it appears that CBG32 doesn't have another one til  May '10


----------



## Larkvall (10 Sep 2009)

Park,

I am applying as a NCM. I am not sure if I could fit in the trades training for officer.


----------



## Park (16 Sep 2009)

ah geez

Got a call today from the CFRC saying they have to cancel my interview because I didnt pass the physical.  Told the Cpl that it must be an error, which it turns out it was.

Now it seems that I haven't gotten past for pre-secure after all! I sincerely hope this is a clerical error too.  Haha, sometimes I wonder if the (potentially) lengthy recruitment process was purposefully designed to a) discourage those who made spur of the moment decisions to join and lack the follow-through, or b) make you want it even more for all the work you put into it...

Well, lets hope that this is just a minor setback.  The training schedule for officers puts time on my side anyways.


----------



## Larkvall (16 Sep 2009)

Park said:
			
		

> Well, lets hope that this is just a minor setback.  The training schedule for officers puts time on my side anyways.



How does it put time on your side?


----------



## Park (16 Sep 2009)

Well, since I won't be able to make it for Fall training, the next available start is May '10, as far as I know. 

Hopefully, if my pre-secure will goes through before then, I can have all my ducks in a row before next May.  

I've already waited a year.  What's another another 8 months, right?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

Park said:
			
		

> I've already waited a year.  What's another another 8 months, right?



Good attitude.   :nod:


----------

